# Normal Generator Temperature Range



## tahir4awan (Jul 18, 2012)

I have been searching to find out the normal temperature range of generator's crank case, alternator case and overhead valve case. Because I have bought a Loncin 2.5 KVA generator and don't have any experience to check it. I mean it is a second hand generator so I don't know is it running on normal temperature?

Does anybody know how to check generator temperature to ensure it is running normal.

I know every engine becomes hot on running but how much hot? Because when I checked my generator alternator the rotor plastic was melted. Definitely it was melted due to overheating. I don't know how long it ran that melted the plastic.

Now I keep on checking my generator temperature every hour to enure that it is not over heating.

Does anyone have solution to this problem?


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

Maybe the melted rotor was caused by overloading of the generator's output capacity.


----------



## tahir4awan (Jul 18, 2012)

You are right but I don't know how much it was loaded that melted the rotor that's why I want to know how much a generator heats up in normal running.
The generator manuals that I have seen don't provide any information about temperature ranges.


----------

